# Calais tunnel and stop over info please



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We are due to take the tunnel back to blighty on the 8th at around 6pm.

We have to leave the site we are staying on at 12pm the previous day, the 7th. We were thinking of heading over to Calais at tea time on this day. Therefore we should land in Calais at about 9 to 9.30. We need somewhere to stay in the Calais area for the one night/day. 

Any ideas would be great and coordinates if possible. 

Many thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The yacht basin along with another 40/60 m/homers  

tony


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

the aire at the Cite d'Europe - it's a 5min drive from the tunnel terminal.

plenty of shopping before you leave at Carrefour and if you are there before 9pm, there are a few restaurants open - last food orders are usually 9:30pm.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You reckon there will be spaces at that time of night at cite de Europe ?

The yacht basin could hold 250 vans :wink: 

tony


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

when I've stayed at the Cd'E aire it's never been anywhere near full - maybe 15 m/h max? but then I've not been there at the height of season so it may get busier I guess.

agree the yacht basin is much bigger but probably also busier and there is a charge I believe in high season of €7- Cd'E is free.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We were in Citie D Europe Monday night about 20 MH there plenty of space


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

On the way out if we cross at night we often stay at Cite Europe. Its convenient and with lots of space but it is a car park, free with no facilities. 
On our return we have got into the habit of having the last night at Gravelines. This is only half an hour from the tunnel so is pretty convenient and is in a far more pleasant environment. The aire is on a port with an easy walk to a small town with bars and restaurants. There is a charge here and a bourne which is a bout a mile away - no problem with a little organisation. We find it quieter and more attractive than Calais.
Bryn


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My vote is for the yacht basin every time:

50.960397,1.844667

I can never understand why anyone would want to spend a night at Cite Europe. :? OK so it's free - that's its only good point though. It's so dull and dreary, just a car park next to a shopping centre with nothing to do or see.
At least on the yacht basin you do have a bit of a view with plenty of other M/Hs around you, somewhere to eat if that's your fancy and somewhere to have a walk around.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bearing in mind the recent "issues" in Calais with those from afar seeking a better life in the UK I would not wish to stay overnight within the confines of Calais !! There was a post a couple of weeks ago where someone had their bikes (and rack) stolen from the rear of their MH whilst parked up in the yacht basin.

I am off there myself towards the end of next week 2230 tunnel crossing. On my arrival in France I will be heading OUT of town to a suitable Aire.

I will happily admit that I usually advocate people dont worry about the slim chance of anything untoward happening to them whilst parked up overnight. BUT given the situation, and the desperate nature of the people who have been "evicted" from the makeshift camps I think it sensible to reduce the risk as far as possible. Hence my plans to stop some way OUT of town. 

If you are intent on stopping then the sensible location is the yacht basin, just take all sensible precautions and dont leave temptation visible !


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I can never understand why anyone would want to spend a night at Cite Europe. Confused OK so it's free - that's its only good point though. It's so dull and dreary, just a car park next to a shopping centre with nothing to do or see.
> At least on the yacht basin you do have a bit of a view with plenty of other M/Hs around you, somewhere to eat if that's your fancy and somewhere to have a walk around.


I can't disagree with that but it also depends on when you arrive - when we've needed to overnight in Calais it's usual that we have arrived quite late and it's dark and many places are closed - so it doesn't matter where you bed down in those circumstances.

and you can eat at Cd'E if you get there before 9pm - there's a microbrewery eatery on site which is great if you like beer.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Mr Plodd - I'd disagree that the yacht basin is a better bet than the Cd'E given the "undesirables". we've NEVER seen any wandering around the Cd'E area as it has a higher security profile with the tunnel and shopping centre close by and police patrol it regularly. or maybe we've just not noticed them if they have been there.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Surely its each to their own, I always cross very late at night and then catch a few hours until morning for a fresh drive

It is purely a transit stop with no facilities' but oh so convenient 5 mins off tunnel


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

No one has mentioned the aire by the beach, we have stayed there about 4 times a year for the last 8 years or so. 
We are on there at the moment and for the first time have seen 6 of these people desperate to travel to England but we have also seen an increse in the police patrols, yesterday there were 4 people carriers full of police parked up at different times of the day and regular police cars patrolling the areas.
I would add that the height barrier onto the front car park has been removed and lots of vans have parked therre rather than on the aire.
I know a lot of motorhomers don't like it but we like the fact that there is so much going on there and I don't mean pilfering,
I have spoken to the guy who collects the money and all he could say about the closure was " it will close in 2 years max " which is not much of a help.

Cheers Sid


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> No one has mentioned the aire by the beach, we have stayed there about 4 times a year for the last 8 years or so.
> We are on there at the moment and for the first time have seen 6 of these people desperate to travel to England but we have also seen an increse in the police patrols, yesterday there were 4 people carriers full of police parked up at different times of the day and regular police cars patrolling the areas.
> I would add that the height barrier onto the front car park has been removed and lots of vans have parked therre rather than on the aire.
> I know a lot of motorhomers don't like it but we like the fact that there is so much going on there and I don't mean pilfering,
> ...


Thanks for that report Sid, we always prefer to use the beach aire if possible simply because it's so lively with good views out into the channel (and a bit of fishing if you want). The only reason I haven't suggested it is because of the imminent closure (2 years?  ).
That's where we'll head first and revert to the yacht basin across the road if it's full.

PS: Might see you there tomorrow morning if you're still around. 8)


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I can never understand why anyone would want to spend a night at Cite Europe. :?


I would agree in normal circumstances, certainly not a night, there are better places.
But we often cross at about 4:00 am and as others have said it is just 5 minutes from the train, a quick head-down then very convenient for the Mways after a few hours nap.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

gaspode said:


> My vote is for the yacht basin every time:
> 
> 50.960397,1.844667
> 
> ...


most people stop there to stock up in carrefour or to just sleep over before driving on in France or returning to the UK. not to go sightseeing. 
It does have the advantage though of having the National Police HQ next to it which adds great security.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A lot depends where you are coming from. For us it is either Gravelines or Dunkirk (free) 25 minutes to check in from the north or east. If coming from the south or west it is Wissant (free) a charming little resort 20 minutes from checkin. 

Dick


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> A lot depends where you are coming from. For us it is either Gravelines or Dunkirk (free) 25 minutes to check in from the north or east. If coming from the south or west it is Wissant (free) a charming little resort 20 minutes from checkin.
> 
> Dick


We are travelling over from cherbourg. Do you have the coordinates for that?

Cheers.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Never used the yacht basin. When it's off peak i.e.no charge is entrance / exit 24hrs open ?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Wissant aire N5.88667 E1.67022 or N50degs53'12" E1deg40'12"

The buses start their engines and warm up from 5.45am  I park as far from them as poss. You can dump but there is no water.

Dick


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Glandwr - 'You can dump but there is no water.'

You can dump grey water but not Cassette waste down the drain.

This doesn't stop some owners from pouring their effluence down the drain and the resulting pong ensures everyone is trying to park as far away from the resulting smell as possible.

It is also very crowded overnight even off season.






:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Gosh that does look full Keith, I've used it maybe a dozen times and have never seen it that full.

As regards the drain, it is a soil water drain. It's listed as such on the municiple site, CamperContact site and the CCinfos site as such. The secret is to empty your cassette and then flush it with your grey water, its just that some don't do it that way. 

Dick


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We usually stop at Cité Europe in both directions, as we get an evening crossing on the way to France and a morning one on the way back. It is, as others have said, just somewhere to park overnight, near to the ferry or tunnel, with opportunities for shopping if wanted.

If our crossing home is late morning we have sometimes spent the night before on the aire at Montreuil, about an hour from Calais. We have also used it as a first night stop when our crossing wasn't too late.

We like this town for many reasons. We tend to visit the Wine Society depot there to stock up on the way home. This is more reliable that trying to guess what you're buying in enormous, and to us sometimes overwhelming supermarkets. We also like to take home lots of different cheeses from the Fromagerie in the main square. There is a not too enormous size Carrefour on the edge of town too if needed. Lastly we like to have a walk round the ramparts and a meal in one of the restaurants.


Chris


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We have stopped cite d'europe but if we take a late night/early morning ferry (either way) we just sleep in the ferry port departure car park. We usually park beside other Motorhomes and after a few hours kip, we leave the departure (to uk) car park and set off down France way.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

On the last night in good old France I stay at this site which is close to the tunnel . OK you have to pay but the view is great , the site is peaceful and why be a tight ar*e at the end of a great tour .


Campsite Les Erables
17 rue du Château d'Eau
62179 / Escalles
France
50°54'44"N
1°43'13"E
Route planner


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

In the aires France for Cite Europe it advises using additional locks and set alarm, this tells me to stay clear.In the passed we have also used Wissant or Gravelines and felt safe.


----------

